# Power for dvr Camera / Dashcam



## larbian (Jul 30, 2014)

Update.... I found out that if you leave the camera on, you can't lock the doors with the remote unless you repeatedly press the lock function. 
I left the camera on, hit the lock on the remote 2-3 times, then tried to unlock with remote but the car would not unlock. I used my key to open the door and the alarm went of with horn chirping.

Would be interesting to know with the current draw, what is the computer is registering. Maybe door still open or key in the ignition maybe.


----------

